# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات اصيل

## دمعه حزن

[frame="7 70"]حياكم 
اليوم حبيت اكتبلكم بعض من كلمات شريط اصيل الجديد
اللي تتضمن بوسطها كلمات رائعه تصلح تكون حق مسجات
وهذي اولهم



تصلح للحبيب اللي هجر
ياحبيبي مالك اثر والخبر نفس الخبر
اشتكي لوسادتي ويشتكيلي موجعي
على خدودي دمعتي حزين بعدك مسمعي


طالت مشاوير الالم 
تعبت من جرح الندم
مليت من ليل السهر
والخبر نفس الخبر


وهذا للغزل
اشوف الناس 
بعيوني
ومن بدهم
اشوفك
غير
واحس مثلك
في هالدنيا
ابد
مايصير


وهذا حق اللي زعلان
يمر اليوم افكر فيك
انام الليل 
احلم بيك
اسيب الدنيا والعالم
واكون بعيد
بس ارضيك


وهذا للحب
احبك حبيبي 
احبك اكيد
تدلل وامر على ماتريد
لا
لاتعذب وتبعد بعيد
متيم بحبك
ولااقوى جفاك


وهذا حق الغدر
اسلي نفسي عنه في همي
حتى تصاحب دمعي وكمي
يحلاله بالحب هجري وذمي
ماله تناسى صاحبي خله
كشف الخوافي للبشر ذله


احذر
تغادر 
خلك بدارك
حكمه
بها 
لايقل مقدارك


وهذا للوله والشوق
يابعد ايامي وسنيني
لك جمال غير احوالي
صرت اسأل ياترى ويني
يوم اشوفك واقف قبالي


باقي كلمه 
بينك وبيني
احتفظها دوم في بالي
لك غلا يسكن شراييني
وفهواك الدنيا تحلالي


شوفكم لي يشفي جروحي
والكدر والهم ينزاحي
حبكم لي شيد صروحي
لاكدر ولاهم وانواحي


وهذا للي يبي يبعد عنك
ليا مضى مامنه 
مربوحي
جابته الرياح
وانزاحي
من يود البعد
مسموحي
مانرده بسيف وسلاحي


وهذا للي متضايق من الدنيا 
لاتكدر 
ياهوى روحي
خلها الدنيا لك افراحي
ليا غدى ماينفعه نوحي
ولايرده
كثير الصياحي


وهذي نصيحه
لاموني كل الناس وقالوا ياجريح
داري على قلبك في الحب لاتطيح
درب الهوى احذر من جرحه تصيح
كم عاشق قبلك عانا وانجرح
له في الحزن ايام ولحظه بالفرح
باب يجيب الريح سده واستريح


وهذا لفراق الحبيب
فرقا المحب تخلي لك العظام حطام
والحال لك من حلي وتعاني من الأسقام
عيد الوصل للخلي في بعض من الأيام
شوف الحبيب يسلي ويشفي جروح اقدام
خلي الهموم اتولي وقوي الصبر باعزام [/frame]

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره اختي على المسجات

----------


## دمعه حزن

العفو اختي العزيزة بيسان

الشكر لكِ على المرور الكريم

وسلمت يداك على الرد خيووو

تحياتي

----------


## كراميل

*مشكور اخيه دمعه حزن على المسجات الحلوه
كراميل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CC99CC]شكراً على تواصلك عزيزتي 

ويسلموا على التعليق البهي


ولك خالص تحياتي[/glow]

----------


## شجن

تسلمي دمعة حزن على المسجات

وما قصرتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=663366]مشكوره شجن .. وانا في خدمة الجميع ان شاء الله تعالى 

واتمنى تواصلكم جميعا معي ...وان لا ينقطع 

ولكم خالص تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------

